
Open-source webOS is dead on arrival - Garbage
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/open-source-webos-is-dead-on-arrival/10003
======
schwabacher
I am very happy to see webOS get open sourced, but unfortunately, I think this
article is right on the money. Open sourcing webOS would have made a huge
difference if Palm had done it from the beginning, but at this point the
traction that Android has will be very hard to overcome.

